# For Those Who Asked: 50% Tint + Black Interior (Lots of PICS)



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, lots and lotsa pics for those who wanted to know what 50% tint with a black interior looks like. Bear in mind, my car is dirty.

*In the shade*
































































*Some in the sun*


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Great looking 330ci :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 



I love SG on the 04 coupes


----------



## bhd87 (Jan 16, 2004)

For those who asked: 5% Tints with black interior!!!! (NEeed to change my sig!!!!)


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow! Great pics...I really like the way the silver gray looks with the tint!


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

bhd87 said:


> For those who asked: 5% Tints with black interior!!!! (NEeed to change my sig!!!!)


WHOA.. can you even see out of that thing? 5% would mean only 5% of light is allowed in... how's night time driving?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow 50% is darker than I would have thought--about the same as 35% on other cars. Looks good!


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

elbert said:


> Wow 50% is darker than I would have thought--about the same as 35% on other cars. Looks good!


 Yep, it looks darker on dark interiors. I have a TiAg with a black interior, so I am looking to go 50% on the sides on 35% on the rear window. What kind of tint is that? These pics are much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bhd87 (Jan 16, 2004)

I can see out pretty well. Takes some adjusting too, but i love the fact that noone can see me day nor night. I love them1!!!!!!!! It gives the car such a sleek look.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

mjames said:


> Yep, it looks darker on dark interiors. I have a TiAg with a black interior, so I am looking to go 50% on the sides on 35% on the rear window. What kind of tint is that? These pics are much appreciated, thanks!


I got the 3M tint. It's a non-metallic tint that's supposedly made of carbon fiber composite. Price-wise, it's more expensive than stuff like Llumar Stealth or other metallic tints. I chose to go with the 3M because I wanted to preserve AM radio reception and also to minimize any chances of cell phone or GPS interference from any metallic tint. If I didn't care about those factors, I would have just gone with a cheaper tint.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

thanks for the great pics!


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> I got the 3M tint. It's a non-metallic tint that's supposedly made of carbon fiber composite. Price-wise, it's more expensive than stuff like Llumar Stealth or other metallic tints. I chose to go with the 3M because I wanted to preserve AM radio reception and also to minimize any chances of cell phone or GPS interference from any metallic tint. If I didn't care about those factors, I would have just gone with a cheaper tint.


I also have a black interior and I am thinking about 50% - your pics are really useful. I'm trying to figure out what tint to use. Is 3M more expensive than the ceramic tints (I think they go for around $450)? Also, how do you find a 3M installer? I couldn't find anybody in NJ


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

3M is LESS expensive than the ceramic stuff. My installer said that he could do the ceramic ones too, but didn't recommend it for us Northeastern folk. He said he's done it for people moving to Texas and places where there's a lot more sun. 3M should run you between $200 and $300. Not sure how you go about finding an installer...I just ran a search for "Tint" in regional sub-forums of various bimmer boards like this one.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> Ok, lots and lotsa pics for those who wanted to know what 50% tint with a black interior looks like. Bear in mind, my car is dirty.
> 
> *In the shade*
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> Ok, lots and lotsa pics for those who wanted to know what 50% tint with a black interior looks like. Bear in mind, my car is dirty.


That's considered "dirty"?? You must keep your car super clean!


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

samlee4444 said:


> That's considered "dirty"?? You must keep your car super clean!


 Actually, I only wash her every other weekend. And the car actually is dirty in those pics--it had rained the day before I took those photos (same day I got the tint). Silver Gray just hides dirt really well. :thumbup:


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Actually, I only wash her every other weekend. And the car actually is dirty in those pics--it had rained the day before I took those photos (same day I got the tint). Silver Gray just hides dirt really well. :thumbup:


you're right!!! it sure does...i was torn b/t the tiAG and SG and was relaly concerned that if i had gotten the SG it would require a lot of maintenance to keep it clean like black cars...but as it turned out, it hides dirt/dust REALLY well...im very content w/ my decision to get SG now... :thumbup:


----------

